# River's Newest Tricks (1 year old)



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats amazing! Wanna come train Joey?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW that is awesome!!!! Good boy River!!!! How did you teach him to put his head down?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice! I love the limp and put it away at the end!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Jamm said:


> Thats amazing! Wanna come train Joey?


Sorry, I think I'm too far away, but if I was close I would.


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

amy22 said:


> WOW that is awesome!!!! Good boy River!!!! How did you teach him to put his head down?


Thanks!

I started by luring him in position to put his head on the palm of my hand. I then lowered my hand in increments until it was touching the floor. Then I phased out my hand until I could just point to the floor. After a while I transferred it to a verbal command.

In the same way River learned to put his chin on tables, window sills, my lap, arms of chairs, etc. 

I hope my explanation made sense. Do you do a lot of training?


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> Very nice! I love the limp and put it away at the end!


That's my favorite too! River sure makes me laugh! I didn't even realize he was doing it at first, and I was kind of shocked. It is something he's never done before. He is such a funny dog!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what a good boy, River! You've got some amazing tricks!


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

you are magical in your training. good job!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Wendy427 said:


> what a good boy, River! You've got some amazing tricks!


River says thank you!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

pwrstrk02 said:


> you are magical in your training. good job!


Thanks so much! River and I enjoy our training time together!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

FUN and beautiful to watch! You two have an amazing relationship!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That was amazing. WTG River!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Excellent job!!

What's on your list for next tricks?


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> FUN and beautiful to watch! You two have an amazing relationship!


Thanks! So glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> That was amazing. WTG River!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

RedDogs said:


> Excellent job!!
> 
> What's on your list for next tricks?


Well our list includes: 

Skate board, shame/ cover your eyes, get the paper, Say your prayers, cross paws, pull off your socks, put clothes in the washer/dryer, paint and....more!

We also want to create a canine freestyle routine, get into agility, prepare for an obedience trial, learn basic Frisbee, and field work!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great job, River! You are very talented...and have a wonderful trainer.


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

cathyjobray said:


> Great job, River! You are very talented...and have a wonderful trainer.


Thanks so much for the complement!


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you for sharing! River put a big smile on my face! :--big_grin:

Can't wait to see more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

GoldenHeart6-2 said:


> Thank you for sharing! River put a big smile on my face!
> Can't wait to see more!!!!!!!!!


Glad to here that River made your day! There will definitely be more movies in the future!


----------

